# Does anyone know how to do spiral curls?



## rrandk (May 30, 2006)

My daughter who is 5 is in a recital this weekend and they want her hair in spiral curls. Last year I tried doing this and it looked great for about the first hour and then as soon as we went outside in the heat, all the curls became either loose curls or waves. I even bought a hairspray product called hotsets that my hairstylist raved about and it didnt even hold the curls. She has straight fine hair by the way. How can i get spiral curls in her hair to stay? HELP!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rrandk* My daughter who is 5 is in a recital this weekend and they want her hair in spiral curls. Last year I tried doing this and it looked great for about the first hour and then as soon as we went outside in the heat, all the curls became either loose curls or waves. I even bought a hairspray product called hotsets that my hairstylist raved about and it didnt even hold the curls. She has straight fine hair by the way. How can i get spiral curls in her hair to stay? HELP!!!





If you can find Conair Hot Sticks - those would probably work really well because they make a really tight curl. They're rubbery sticks that have a circle on the end... you heat them up, wrap the hair around, put the other end into the circle... and once it cools --- she'll have great spirals. Check Ulta, Drugstores, Kmart, Walmart etc.


----------



## michko970 (May 31, 2006)

I want conair hotsticks but I can't seem to find them anywhere! I guess I will have to resort to ordering them.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jun 1, 2006)

back in my "heavy metal" days (it was the 80's and I was a teenager), I used to do spiral curls and the way I got them was to use something called "Benders" (which I think were the forerunner to Hot Sticks), and as soon as I got them in I'd put hot water in a spray bottle and spritz my hair and then blow dry it (with the curlers still in). I could get caught in a rainstorm and still have curls (and my hair is naturally straight).


----------



## foxydiva (Jul 6, 2006)

Make sure that you spray them with a curl holder/heat protectant before curling. The hot rollers do work best. The hotter they are (longer they are plugged in before you put them in the hair) the longer they hold the curl. Be sure NOT to exceed an hour of warm up time. The longer they are IN the hair, the longer they hold the curl as well. I leave my hot rollers in until they are completely cool. I get up, plug them in, make coffee, have breakfast, get clothes ready etc. Pop them in, shower, apply face, dress etc, then I take them out on the way to work he he he. When they are out spritz with anti humectant holding spray and should be good.

You may want to look at wet setting her hair. You wash and condition it. Towel dry and apply setting lotion. Comb section to be curled smooth and roll it on appropriate sized curlers (if she is prone to whispies, you may want to invest in end papers also) Set her under a bonnet dryer to completely dry. Wait until the curlers have cooled before removing. Once the curlers are removed, finger style them, dont brush. Put a net over her head on the way to the recital and take it off when she gets there.

I know this sounds way old school, but do you ever wonder how the older ladies in Boca manage to get their hair done ONCE a week in curls? Wet sets lol


----------

